# Monitor LCD (le puse 12v donde tenia que ir 5v)



## LeaX (Ene 28, 2006)

Bueno, hace poco arregle un monitor lcd viejo que tenia 15" (bah, no lo arregle, le puse tension), lo que hice fue emularle la fuente especial que nesesitaba (una compaq) con la fuente de la pc, usando el molex (nesesitaba masa, 5v y 12v), perfecto, andubo de 1000 maravillas... hasta que se me dio por conectarlo con la pc prendida... encima conecte al revez el molex (no pregunten como) y bue, se escucho adentro del moni el tipico sonido a fusible quemado... entonces lo abri, revise todos los fusibles y estaban perfectos... (al menos no estaban negros como me dijeron que tienen que estar cuando se queman), asi que segui revisando la plaqueta con una lupa, y encontre algo que parecia un integrado (tengo casi nulos conocimientos de electronica, soy hijo de tecnico), de 6 patitas, chato, que estaba agujereado por la explosion... se alcanzaba a leer esto ( ? = caracter faltante ) 

77HF
??475
CIMS

CREO, que esos son todos los caracteres.

Yo tengo un laboratorio con muchisimos repuestos raros de mi viejo, alguien tiene idea de que es esto?

Gracias!

LeaX


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola, por lo que comentas creo que el integrado que se daño era el encargado de regular los 5 voltios (aunque no se si se asume que el voltaje que llega al LCD ya viene regulado) en todo caso creo que es muy dificil saber el integrado que se te quemo con tan pocos datos, es mas creo que ese es solo la punta del iceberg  porque de hay para adelante siempre hay mas daños. Por lo menos es lo que puedo concluir de mi experiencia tostando equipos electronicos.


----------



## LeaX (Ene 28, 2006)

Que mala noticia... entonces puede que se haya quemado el tubo? tal vez el integradito sirvio de una especie de amortiguador.-


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2006)

LeaX, ese tipo de monitores no tienen tubo, tienen una matriz de píxeles cada cual conformado a su vez por 3 celdas de cristal liquido un para cada color esencial (verde, azul y rojo) que esta retroiluminada por una luz fluorescente blanca de bajo voltaje.

Debido a que la electrónica de ese tipo de quipos es altamente integrada, lo mas probable es que el daño halla sido mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## LeaX (Ene 28, 2006)

A lo que me referia con tubo es que yo tenia entendido que atras tenian un tubo fluorecente, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## tec.henry (May 6, 2009)

mira segun lo q dics lo mas probable es q se haya dañadp el regulador de 5 voltios, son pareciods  los diodos dobles pero en un circuito integrado, revisalo y veras q se soluciona ademas la falla solo se ha producio en la fuente


----------

